# Traveling after University



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in my final year of my course and I'm thinking about what to do afterwards. I've been studying computer games design at a UK university. I've thought of a few options. I'm deciding to get a job to move me up for example looking at the qa jobs to get my foot into the door. I've thought of doing a masters. Maybe specialising in a particular sector. I was thinking something related to computer games design or doing a masters in Computing and IT. Lastly I was thinking about traveling. I never thought about it as a option to do after university. Is it a good idea traveling after university? I know one of the main factor involved will be money. I'm thinking what is the difference in traveling and going on holiday. I've looked at a few sites talking about traveling. Find cheap flights, adventure tours and hotels and hostels | STA Travel | STA Homepage this site looks like a good one. Aimed at students and under 35. How many people have thought about that option traveling after University?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

@Tega1 I'd love to travel after university! I've been travelling a bit between school years. And, I've been looking to go to grad school in a foreign country, perhaps the UK (hopefully in Edinburgh or Exeter). You said you're from the UK, mayhaps you have advice? haha I don't have any advice to give you, but I'd just like to let you know that you've got a kindred soul also looking for some good travels.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> @Tega1 I'd love to travel after university! I've been travelling a bit between school years. And, I've been looking to go to grad school in a foreign country, perhaps the UK (hopefully in Edinburgh or Exeter). You said you're from the UK, mayhaps you have advice? haha I don't have any advice to give you, but I'd just like to let you know that you've got a kindred soul also looking for some good travels.


Hmm I go to Northumbria University in Newcastle. Many students from different parts of the world study in Newcastle. Some of them doing their masters or being an exchange student. What country are you from?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> Hmm I go to Northumbria University in Newcastle. Many students from different parts of the world study in Newcastle. Some of them doing their masters or being an exchange student. What country are you from?


I'm from the US. More specifically, Texas. I thought about just doing an exchange student program, but I won't be able to get a job as an exchange student, and because of the limited income, I wouldn't be able to do that long-term. I thought about studying abroad for one semester (or term, if you will) and if I like then I'll go to grad school there (if possible). However I'm not entirely sure as to how feasible this plan is...


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I'm from the US. More specifically, Texas. I thought about just doing an exchange student program, but I won't be able to get a job as an exchange student, and because of the limited income, I wouldn't be able to do that long-term. I thought about studying abroad for one semester (or term, if you will) and if I like then I'll go to grad school there (if possible). However I'm not entirely sure as to how feasible this plan is...


Yeah a few people have done that in my course. I had two guys who were exchange students from Finland. They were doing a games programming course. They stay for one semester. What are you studying?


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tega1 said:


> I'm in my final year of my course and I'm thinking about what to do afterwards. I've been studying computer games design at a UK university. I've thought of a few options. I'm deciding to get a job to move me up for example looking at the qa jobs to get my foot into the door. I've thought of doing a masters. Maybe specialising in a particular sector. I was thinking something related to computer games design or doing a masters in Computing and IT. *Lastly I was thinking about traveling. I never thought about it as a option to do after university. Is it a good idea traveling after university?* I know one of the main factor involved will be money. I'm thinking what is the difference in traveling and going on holiday. I've looked at a few sites talking about traveling. Find cheap flights, adventure tours and hotels and hostels | STA Travel | STA Homepage this site looks like a good one. Aimed at students and under 35. How many people have thought about that option traveling after University?


The best thing I did was to go travelling and volunteering after my degree. Trust me, it's an excellent way to clear your head and plan your next steps, because I remember just how daunting those steps were. I did my Masters after I got back to London after travelling throughout Mongolia. There's cheap options, but have you considered googling "working holiday"? These groups will help you get to a country and find work enough to cover rent and basically relax for a while in city of your choosing. It minimises costs, and gives the CV a boost. If you don't fancy working heavily, I recommend "Projects Abroad", they have some good locations and again volunteer work for the CV. You get time off too to travel, I went round most of Mongolia in my time there. It's really an eye opening experience and I wish I could do it all over again... any day!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> The best thing I did was to go travelling and volunteering after my degree. Trust me, it's an excellent way to clear your head and plan your next steps, because I remember just how daunting those steps were. I did my Masters after I got back to London after travelling throughout Mongolia. There's cheap options, but have you considered googling "working holiday"? These groups will help you get to a country and find work enough to cover rent and basically relax for a while in city of your choosing. It minimises costs, and gives the CV a boost. If you don't fancy working heavily, I recommend "Projects Abroad", they have some good locations and again volunteer work for the CV. You get time off too to travel, I went round most of Mongolia in my time there. It's really an eye opening experience and I wish I could do it all over again... any day!


Thanks for the advice


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> Yeah a few people have done that in my course. I had two guys who were exchange students from Finland. They were doing a games programming course. They stay for one semester. What are you studying?


Right now, I'm listed as a "general studies" major, which pretty much means I haven't decided yet. I'll probably end up studying physics, or international relations.


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

I have always wanted to travel, but I'm too poor, so I'm thinking of volunteering with VSO if I graduate.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I traveled before university. And directly after, as I fled far away.

I'm not especially conventional, though.

Don't listen to me. My life is awesome. And also terrible.

But you have to be someone who rolls with the punches to do what I've done.

Still, even if you're more cautious and streamlined, travel wherever you can bro. I can't see how you'd ever regret it, unless you ended up in a Bangkok prison or something like that.

Henry Miller inspired me as a 19 year old. He ran off to Paris and basically couch-surfed and slept in ditches. He had really really strong Se tactical intelligence, though, and was willing to make creature comfort sacrifices for the sake of freedom, adventure, and creativity. He also had no scruples about having a married sugar momma. 

He lived to be like 80 or 90 years old, though, and eventually was a successful man.

Life's a crap shoot, bro.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@Paradox1987 is this the kinda thing you did in the working holiday?

Australia Paid Work | Real Gap Experience


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

@Tega1

Yeah, pretty similar, though I was out in Mongolia, so it was a way different experience to Australia. Pick for both good work opportunities, but also a country you can honestly survive. It was hell dealing with some of the less informed travellers who constantly complain about the paucity of fresh fruit in a landlocked country which is mostly steppe or desert... Makes you wonder if they'd bothered to even look at where they were going on a map LOL.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

What about TEFL has an alternative of travelling?


----------



## 22575 (May 23, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> @_Tega1_ I'd love to travel after university! I've been travelling a bit between school years. And, I've been looking to go to grad school in a foreign country, perhaps the UK (hopefully in Edinburgh or Exeter). You said you're from the UK, mayhaps you have advice? haha I don't have any advice to give you, but I'd just like to let you know that you've got a kindred soul also looking for some good travels.





DeductiveReasoner said:


> Right now, I'm listed as a "general studies" major, which pretty much means I haven't decided yet. I'll probably end up studying physics, or international relations.


I'm totally doing physics in the UK for grad school, so you have my approval 
(by doing I mean going to do)


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I only made it through a couple of semesters before deciding to quit and travel. Mind you this was quite a few years back (I am 38 now). I dedicated most of my twenties to working and traveling (shoestring backpacking), and did not complete my degree until after I had been in the military for several years (I joined at 28). I actually only received my degree a couple of years ago. I think traveling after university would be an ideal transition, and, with a bit of planning, it can be done quite cheaply. Much of it depends upon how much money you have saved. I am a bit of a bet hedger, and like to come back with a bit of money, so it is not a struggle.

As others have stated there are options for working and volunteering. WWOOFing is one such option. Also, though I have not done it myself, I think TEFL would be a great option for you. You might try Dave's ESL Cafe. I am considering possibly teaching in the future, most likely in China and/or Korea...possibly Japan, but it is ridiculously expensive (for me) to live there. There are several destinations that would be quite affordable, not counting airfare.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

I would travel after college is over, but money is the issue. I would much rather get a job and start paying back the student loan ASAP. In a perfect world, I would have my college debts paid off and have the cash to travel after school but the reality is the exact opposite.


----------

